# Backstage Pelican Case Worklight



## Fird (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm building a little box of tricks in a Pelican 1535 for my work as a sound engineer. The idea is to carry some of the 'little items someone else forgot' in order to keep things running smoothly. The shows I do vary quite a bit in setting, but suffice it to say I occasionally need to access said box in the dark. I've seen others install a strip of LED tape along the front/top edge of the lid in order to light their work area. I want to do the same, probably power it with USB, but being a flashaholic is a curse. I could just pick up cheap USB LED tape at Menards and plug it in, the key is I'd like dual-mode light, red and a relatively neutral 3000k white :-D. Any ideas for a straight forward solution? Also needs to be somewhat durable as the case will likely get thrown around. Bonus points for automatic on/off based on lid opening or motion or something.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 27, 2021)

Some of the cheap RGB LED tape lights at the DIY stores include an IR remote control for color and brightness. That's probably your quickest route. If you're inclined to do a more of a DIY custom job, maybe start with something like this?


----------

